# Attachments for Prestige



## erik_olson

Hi, new to this forum and new owner of a Simplicity Prestige. (Delivery next week.) First tractor.

I bought the tractor to do mowing, snow removal, and tilling. I bought the 50" mower and ordered a snowthrower. Already have a dump trailer.

I see a lot of older Simplicity tillers for sale. How can I tell if these are compatible with the Prestige? (for instance, an older Broadmoor tiller.)

Also, I found the Johnny Bucket thread, this seems like a good low end alternative to a loader? (I tried the Legacy with FEL but its out of my range.) My needs would be moving piles of mulch, black dirt, etc.


----------



## chrpmaster

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Eric

Can't help you with the attachment question though I am sure someone will stop by to answer that one. 

I think the Johnny Bucket is a great alternative to a loader. The main thing is that it won't lift as high. I used a homemade version of it to move about 25 yard of mulch this past spring and it was amazing the difference it made. Good luck with your new tractor. Maybe post some pics when it arrives.

Andy


----------



## charlieparrish

I have a 2004 Prestige that I use a tiller from a 1978 7117 that I previously owned. I had to get a conversion kit from Simplicity which consisted of new tiller pulley and new drive belt and attachment pulley plus a couple of other items. You will also need the lift hardware which will mount on rear of tractor if you don't have it already. Mine wasn't that difficult to convert.

Your dealer should be able to help you with parts needed.

PS
I also had the dozer blade from the 1978 7117 but could not get kit to mount to the Prestige and be fully functional. I had to get off and manually change angle. Wound up getting a new blade for the Prestige.


----------

